# El català de Girona



## ildure

(edició del moderador: he separat uns quants posts d'aquest fil perquè tractaven un tema diferent)

susanb, corretgeix-me si m'equivoco... La parla gironina és quasi calcada a barcelonina, veritat? Només canvia una mica l'obertura de les vocals en alguna paraula, oi :?
He estat treballant esporàdicament en diversos pobles (ho reconec, pobles de turisme de baixa qualitat en la costa) i hi havia treballant amb nosaltres gent vinguda de Girona capital i de pobles/ciutats d'allà i si fa no fa tots parlàvem igual, quasi sense diferències (ni diguem si ho volem comparar amb Tgn/Lleida/Ses Illes/València)


----------



## susanb

ildure said:


> Sí, jo uso 'dongui' verbalment, però sempre escric 'doni/dóna/etc.
> 
> L'únic que em sona és el 'dat' aquest, algun cop l'he sentit, però a gent gran crec recordar.
> 
> -Fora de tema-
> 
> susanb, corretgeix-me si m'equivoco... La parla gironina és quasi calcada a barcelonina, veritat? Només canvia una mica l'obertura de les vocals en alguna paraula, oi :?
> He estat treballant esporàdicament en diversos pobles (ho reconec, pobles de turisme de baixa qualitat en la costa) i hi havia treballant amb nosaltres gent vinguda de Girona capital i de pobles/ciutats d'allà i si fa no fa tots parlàvem igual, quasi sense diferències (ni diguem si ho volem comparar amb Tgn/Lleida/Ses Illes/València)


No t'equivoques gens. El parlar de Barcelona, Tarragona i Girona és molt igual. I ha diferència amb alguna pronúncia de vocals i paraules que s'utilitzen en un lloc poden ser diferents en un altre. Sobretot amb els noms dels menjars on un peix es pot dir de diferents maneres fins i tot a 10 kms de distància.
El Català de Lleida ja és més diferent en quan a pronúncia i es pot distingir fàcilment, al mateix que passa amb el de les Illes, en aquest cas, més difícil d'entendre.`
Del Valencià no te'n puc parlar gaire, ja que no l'he sentit parlar molt i no em voldria equivocar. Una vegada vaig llegir un llibre amb un valencià perfectament escrit (de Ferran Torrent) i era realment preciós.
Fins aviat!


----------



## ildure

fi del 'fora de tòpic'

Ui, ara t'he de corretgir jo... el Tarragoní també canta i molt 
He coincidit varis cops amb gent d'allà i més tard vaig anar-hi varis cops (vaig estar amb una de Reus..)

El que és divertit és coincidir amb gent de llocs ben diversos (amb vosaltres no té gràcia ) i cadascú parlant amb el seu accent...


----------



## Laia

susanb said:


> No t'equivoques gens. El parlar de Barcelona, Tarragona i Girona és molt igual. I ha diferència amb alguna pronúncia de vocals i paraules que s'utilitzen en un lloc poden ser diferents en un altre.


 
Hola,

Això passa perquè a les províncies de Barcelona, Girona, i una part de Tarragona parlem el mateix dialecte: el català (oriental) central. Mireu aquí. El que ens diferencia són alguns matissos, tenim parlars diferents, però malgrat això, compartim el mateix dialecte. Dialectes diferents al nostre es parlen a Lleida, bona part de Tarragona, el País Valencià, les Illes i la Catalunya Nord.


----------



## xarruc

L'unica diferencia entre la català de la provincia de Girona i Barcelona que jo sapiga és que un tomaquet hi es diu tomato.


----------



## Laia

De fet hi ha més diferències a part de "tomàquet", jeje, que m'ho diguin a mi que dissabte estava passant la nit a Girona!
Però vaja, de fet les diferències no són massa importants... quatre tonteries!


----------



## ampurdan

Doncs jo trobo que la gent de les comarques de Girona parla de manera diferent. L'accent típic de la zona de Girona ciutat i voltants és reconeixible d'immediat. Els de la Garrotxa també tenen un parlar molt característic. El de Ripoll i la Cerdanya és més semblant al de Vic, em sembla a mi. Els dels dos Empordans també tenen les seves coses, tot i que és més indeterminat. En general, crec que, tret del parlar salat, com més a prop de la costa, més "neutre" i indeterminat és l'accent.


----------



## Carlos1980

ampurdan said:


> Doncs jo trobo que la gent de les comarques de Girona parla de manera diferent. L'accent típic de la zona de Girona ciutat i voltants és reconeixible d'immediat. Els de la Garrotxa també tenen un parlar molt característic. El de Ripoll i la Cerdanya és més semblant al de Vic, em sembla a mi. Els dels dos Empordans també tenen les seves coses, tot i que és més indeterminat. En general, crec que, tret del parlar salat, com més a prop de la costa, més "neutre" i indeterminat és l'accent.


 
Com a persona que soc de fora de Catalunya puc dir des de un punt de vista exterior que puc notar l'accent gironi , un accent molt mes greu que no pas el barceloni o el tarragoni . 
Pero si em fan diferenciar un accent barceloni o tarragoni ara mateix crec que no seria capaç.
I per suposat que l'accent lleidata es veu molt clarament i dferenciador respecte als altres 3 , com per exemple que la "o " atona a diferencia dels altres 3 parts de Catalunya ho fan "o" i no "u" , como tambe passa a Valencia i a Mallorca  , en canvi tant a Menorca com a Eivissa si que fan la "o" atona "u".


----------



## Dymn

En general l'accent gironí és prou reconeixible, diria jo. A un estranger possiblement li costaria, però a algú que estigui acostumat a sentir diversos parlars de l'àrea central li és prou fàcil.

La meva sensació és que les seves neutres són molt més tancades, i en alguns casos l'obertura de les e i les o és diferent, per exemple _ell _es fa obert, _hora_ tancat. No sabria dir en quines paraules es dóna però crec que la tendència és a fer més e's obertes i més o's tancades. També hi ha diferències gramaticals o de vocabulari, per exemple _en _davant de noms de persona, _cardar_, _fred _com a femení, _sét _com a participi de "ser"... Alguns d'aquests trets també els he sentit entre osonencs... no sé si hi ha gaire diferència entre el dialecte d'Osona i el de Girona.

Quant a l'accent tarragoní, entès com l'accent del Camp de Tarragona, em confesso incapaç de distingir-lo del barceloní. Allò que ens diferencia més clarament és l'ús de _naltros _i _valtros _en comptes de _nosaltres _i _vosaltres_. També força vocabulari com ara _bajoca, acotxar, moresc_. Molts dels trets estan en retrocés però. Per exemple dir _aqueta _(_aquesta_) o _fenya (feina)_. Entre la gent gran, la _a i _e finals es pronuncien com una e oberta.


----------

